# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Stor.ai, digital retail platform, Self Point LLC, retailtech, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Self Point LLC

----------


## Airicist

"Stor.ai (fka Self Point) Unveils New Name and Executive Hires to Usher in the Next Generation of Grocery Shopping"
Stor.ai's platform harnesses the latest technology to help retailers with their digital transformation, providing customers with best-in-class experiences in the store and online

December 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

stor.ai platform - basic overview

Feb 12, 2021




> This will get you an idea of how the stor.ai ecommerce platform works. We can doing Picking & Fullfilment and cusotmer based shopping preferences and options.

----------


## Airicist

stor.ai customer story - NetCost

Feb 23, 2021




> This is a customer testimonial on how easy it is to work with our eCommerce platform and picking and fulfillment app.  We are creating customer first commerce through enhanced customer shopping experiences.

----------


## Airicist

"Stor.ai Raises $21M in Extended Series A Funding"

March 22, 2021

----------

